# Annual income needed for comfortable lifestyle?



## gloucester_geezer

Yiasou,

I would be interested to find out what the expat community consider is a suitable annual income to live comfortably in Cyprus. I do realise some will have mortgages and rents to pay and others will not, but if we leave out those figures how much do you need as income to live comfortably? Run a car, eat out now and again, etc.

Efkaristo poli, in advance.

Paul


----------



## kimonas

gloucester_geezer said:


> Yiasou,
> 
> I would be interested to find out what the expat community consider is a suitable annual income to live comfortably in Cyprus. I do realise some will have mortgages and rents to pay and others will not, but if we leave out those figures how much do you need as income to live comfortably? Run a car, eat out now and again, etc.
> 
> Efkaristo poli, in advance.
> 
> Paul


This is an almost impossible question to answer as individual tastes and circumstances would mean that we all have very different views as to what 'living comfortably' means. The same concept of acceptable living conditions is also culturally determined in part - the sad truth is that there are thousands (125, 000) at the last count of foreign workers in Cyprus who have come from backgrounds so underprivaledged by average expat standards that they are more than happy with a solid roof over their heads and enough money to scrape together a meal every day - Cyprus has the fourth largest population in the EU of immigrant workers - many of whom will work for a few hundred euros a month plus accommodation and meals - this has inevitably driven down the average salary which is much lower than the average ex-pat expectation.

To give some idea, we could list a few essentials based on my expected lifestyle:
decent bottle of whisky 55Euros, tank of petrol 45, decent meal for two plus drinks 150euros, half-decent meal for two 45euros. Theatre tickets for two 30Euros, average weekly shopping bill for four (two adults and two babies) 300Euros. 

I'd say you'd need to be pulling in at least 1000 Euros to live comfortably [by my definition](and so would your partner). Of course when you take into consideration other aspects such as heating, water, utility bills, rent/mortgage, the need for more cash increases. This makes it virtually impossible for many young families to survive here outside of the famous Cypriot family support network - many people have more than one job to make ends meet.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Taurian

"To give some idea, we could list a few essentials based on my expected lifestyle:
decent bottle of whisky 55Euros, tank of petrol 45, decent meal for two plus drinks 150euros, half-decent meal for two 45euros. Theatre tickets for two 30Euros, average weekly shopping bill for four (two adults and two babies) 300Euros. " Quote




If a decent meal for 2 is the equivalent of £ 135 and a bottle of scotch is £50, I will have to rethink moving to Cyprus as this is very expensive!!!!


----------



## Veronica

Taurian said:


> "To give some idea, we could list a few essentials based on my expected lifestyle:
> decent bottle of whisky 55Euros, tank of petrol 45, decent meal for two plus drinks 150euros, half-decent meal for two 45euros. Theatre tickets for two 30Euros, average weekly shopping bill for four (two adults and two babies) 300Euros. " Quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a decent meal for 2 is the equivalent of £ 135 and a bottle of scotch is £50, I will have to rethink moving to Cyprus as this is very expensive!!!!


My god if prices were that bad we would never go out or drink anything other than water.
I think Kimonas must eat in the restaurants that serve the food on gold plates.
We can get a very nice meal for two for around 60 euros and this includes a bottle of wine. The whisky Kimonas drinks must also come in gold plated bottles.


----------



## kimonas

Veronica said:


> My god if prices were that bad we would never go out or drink anything other than water.
> I think Kimonas must eat in the restaurants that serve the food on gold plates.
> We can get a very nice meal for two for around 60 euros and this includes a bottle of wine. The whisky Kimonas drinks must also come in gold plated bottles.


I did try the Limassol 'whisky' at about 4 euros a bottle, but it is little more than industrial alcohol with a bit or caramel flavouring in it and positively dangerous. Of course you can by blended Scotch at about 12Euros a bottle, but a half decent single malt will set you back 50euros (about twice as much as UK prices). A decent restaurant in Nicosia (with properly trained chefs, toilets, fresh produce etc). will set you back a fair bit, just as it would in the UK, and a decent taverna meal of souvlaki etc will be a lot less (c45 euros). One of my favourite eateries in Nicosia is a pork steak place on a side street in Engomi where the patron selects a steak from a plastic bin based on the size of your feet. He then char grills it over hot coals and serves it up with fresh chips and a cold Keo. There are no toilets but gents are invited to use the wall and trough near the garage across the way. You can get a decent meal there for about 10Euros (including beer), but of course it will fall victim to health and safety eventually. When I have guests over though, I prefer something a little up market, which was the point of my original post, we all have our own definitions of what 'comfortable' is.


----------



## Veronica

Quote ' A decent restaurant in Nicosia (with properly trained chefs, toilets, fresh produce etc). " 

Funny thing is, all restaurants in Paphos have toilets, even the more seedy establishments

From what you say Kimonas, it seems to me that Nicosia is expensive in comparrison with Paphos.


----------



## kimonas

Veronica said:


> Quote ' A decent restaurant in Nicosia (with properly trained chefs, toilets, fresh produce etc). "
> 
> Funny thing is, all restaurants in Paphos have toilets, even the more seedy establishments
> 
> From what you say Kimonas, it seems to me that Nicosia is expensive in comparrison with Paphos.


We have several friends and family who live in Paphos and although we haven't stayed there long enough to get a feel for household bills etc. it probably works out at about the same. I think Nicosia has an entirely different character and a wider spectrum of neighborhoods from the swanky 'embassy districts' with its very expensive hotels and restuarants, to the immigrant quater of the old city where parts still resemble a shanty town (although there has been a lot of renovations and even the cheap accomodation has been given a face lift). But it is there that you'll find unliscenced bars and restuarants that are extremely cheap (but may not have toilets!) Somewhere in the middle are the decent and fairly priced places. But I would still caution that it is difficult for a younger family to make ends meet - even if they do stick to the average priced places and are careful, the weight of utility bills, education fees, babysitting services, health care, petrol, food, unexpected 'red-tape' fees and fines, telephone and TV, transport to keep in touch with Blighty is sometimes too much when the average salary will barely cover the rent/mortgage and the weekly shopping. 

Of course it is still possible to make a decent go of it if you have some support network, two half decent jobs, or private income from rents etc., but I wouldn't want to give the false impression that Cyprus is way cheaper than living in the UK - the generally lower salaries even things up considerably no matter which part of the island you decide to settle in (although what has been stated in previous posts that Nicosia and Limassol work out more expensive on rents is the case)...


----------



## Veronica

kimonas said:


> We have several friends and family who live in Paphos and although we haven't stayed there long enough to get a feel for household bills etc. it probably works out at about the same. I think Nicosia has an entirely different character and a wider spectrum of neighborhoods from the swanky 'embassy districts' with its very expensive hotels and restuarants, to the immigrant quater of the old city where parts still resemble a shanty town (although there has been a lot of renovations and even the cheap accomodation has been given a face lift). But it is there that you'll find unliscenced bars and restuarants that are extremely cheap (but may not have toilets!) Somewhere in the middle are the decent and fairly priced places. But I would still caution that it is difficult for a younger family to make ends meet - even if they do stick to the average priced places and are careful, the weight of utility bills, education fees, babysitting services, health care, petrol, food, unexpected 'red-tape' fees and fines, telephone and TV, transport to keep in touch with Blighty is sometimes too much when the average salary will barely cover the rent/mortgage and the weekly shopping.
> 
> Of course it is still possible to make a decent go of it if you have some support network, two half decent jobs, or private income from rents etc., but I wouldn't want to give the false impression that Cyprus is way cheaper than living in the UK - the generally lower salaries even things up considerably no matter which part of the island you decide to settle in (although what has been stated in previous posts that Nicosia and Limassol work out more expensive on rents is the case)...


I agree wholeheartedlywith you Kimonas.
I am constantly telling people with children that this is not the place for them unless they have very well paid jobs. We hear of far too many young families getting into financial difficulties because they have failed to take into account the cost of schooling and child care etc.
Its ok to take a risk when you don't have children to consider andthe extra cost of their needs but anyone with young children needs to be very sure they are doing the rightthing.
For a couple with no children and at least one of them with a reasonable income the cost of living is fairly much on a par with the UK. While some things may be more expensive, others are cheaper and in the long run it averages out. 
The long and the short of it, if you can manage to live on your income in the UK you can manage on the same income here provided you do not have children. 
The difference is a better lifestyle, better weather, fewer aches and pains etc.

Veronica


----------



## gloucester_geezer

Many thanks to all that have replied; seems there is quite a variation on the perception of living 'comfortably'! I do know that the cost of eating out in Cyprus has risen hugely over the years, too many people saying "This is cheap.... costs a lot more in UK" doesn't help of course.
I had 2 tours with the military, not far from Larnaca, but of course it did not represent living 'in the country'. 
I don't intend to work when we come out so the lower wages aspect is not relevant; I will be living life as a 'pensioner', albeit quite a young one! 

Thanks again.

Paul


----------



## pepps

Veronica, so glad you cleared up the 150 euros meal out bit as it costs us that in Dubi and I was just about to have a wobble lol


----------



## BabsM

pepps said:


> Veronica, so glad you cleared up the 150 euros meal out bit as it costs us that in Dubi and I was just about to have a wobble lol


Lets put it this way, a group of 5 of us went out last night. We ate at a good Chinese restaurant in Kiti, had starters, appetisers, main course, coffee, 2 bottles of wine, 4 glasses of 7up and paid just under 135eu in total. :clap2:


----------



## Noddy

Veronica said:


> I agree wholeheartedlywith you Kimonas.
> I am constantly telling people with children that this is not the place for them unless they have very well paid jobs. We hear of far too many young families getting into financial difficulties because they have failed to take into account the cost of schooling and child care etc.
> Its ok to take a risk when you don't have children to consider andthe extra cost of their needs but anyone with young children needs to be very sure they are doing the rightthing.
> For a couple with no children and at least one of them with a reasonable income the cost of living is fairly much on a par with the UK. While some things may be more expensive, others are cheaper and in the long run it averages out.
> The long and the short of it, if you can manage to live on your income in the UK you can manage on the same income here provided you do not have children.
> The difference is a better lifestyle, better weather, fewer aches and pains etc.
> 
> Veronica


Good post.We have been here eight months and have to agree with Veronica
About the same as UK.
One major difference is that if you have to work, you will find it hard to maintain your equivalent lifestyle back home, skilled and semi-skilled people especially


----------



## clive of payia

The wife and I live comfortably on 300 euro's a week. That covers all of our shopping including wine and beer. We don't smoke or drink spirits these days. We are also able to dine out at least once a month. You will find once you have settled in and done most things, you are quite happy eating at home with the odd meal out. 

Also don't for God's sake buy a property without title deeds you are only asking for trouble as many will now find out. I reckon Cyprus is 40% cheaper to live in that the UK if your only home is Cyprus. Trying to run two homes is very expensive. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## poolman

*Exact figure for the last 2 years*

My wife and I are retired and have lived in Cyprus for the last 20 Years. 
I have no mortgage or rent. Run 2 cars and these are the exact figures I spent in Euros.
I am not "sad" with nothing better to do, I just couldn't understand where all the money was going, so I put every penny on a spreadsheet.

2008- €28,344.44
2009- €35,683.40

I think it's very expensive to live here, and if there was a market for large houses, in town, I would sell up and go back to UK.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Geraldine

poolman said:


> My wife and I are retired and have lived in Cyprus for the last 20 Years.
> I have no mortgage or rent. Run 2 cars and these are the exact figures I spent in Euros.
> I am not "sad" with nothing better to do, I just couldn't understand where all the money was going, so I put every penny on a spreadsheet.
> 
> 2008- €28,344.44
> 2009- €35,683.40
> 
> I think it's very expensive to live here, and if there was a market for large houses, in town, I would sell up and go back to UK.
> 
> Hope this helps.


WOW!! Those figures are very frightening.


----------



## Veronica

Geraldine said:


> WOW!! Those figures are very frightening.


Yes those figures are very frightening if that was the norm. Heaven knows what he spends it on.
We can comfortably manage a small mortgage, run two cars and have a good standard of living on 25.000euros.
We go out when we want to, enjoy a nice bottle of wine when we want and go out for meals.

Veronica


----------



## Veronica

Pool man I assume with that user name you supplement your pension cleaning pools?
If so how can you have the cheek to come and moan when you are taking work away from local people who are bringing up families on a pittance and cant find extra work to make ends meet.
You are spending in the region of 624euros a week. Wow wouldnt we all love to have that to spend.


----------



## BabsM

poolman said:


> My wife and I are retired and have lived in Cyprus for the last 20 Years.
> I have no mortgage or rent. Run 2 cars and these are the exact figures I spent in Euros.
> I am not "sad" with nothing better to do, I just couldn't understand where all the money was going, so I put every penny on a spreadsheet.
> 
> 2008- €28,344.44
> 2009- €35,683.40
> 
> I think it's very expensive to live here, and if there was a market for large houses, in town, I would sell up and go back to UK.
> 
> Hope this helps.


That's almost €100 a day. What on earth are you doing to spend that?????


----------



## Veronica

BabsM said:


> That's almost €100 a day. What on earth are you doing to spend that?????


It must be all the champagne and caviar Babs.


----------



## BabsM

Veronica said:


> It must be all the champagne and caviar Babs.


I knew I was missing something cos we don't spend anything like that!.... :spit:


----------



## Veronica

BabsM said:


> I knew I was missing something cos we don't spend anything like that!.... :spit:


What!!!!!! You mean you dont bathe in asses milk while drinking champagne from a glass slipper????


----------



## BabsM

Veronica said:


> What!!!!!! You mean you dont bathe in asses milk while drinking champagne from a glass slipper????


Just have to make to with goats milk these days, what with the cost of living! 

:focus:


----------



## poolman

I have never cleaned a pool in my life except my own. Poolman comes from a term used by my grandson.


----------



## Steve of Adelaide

BabsM said:


> Just have to make to with goats milk these days, what with the cost of living!
> 
> :focus:


Wow, you really are slumming it! How do you survive?


----------



## BabsM

Steve of Adelaide said:


> Wow, you really are slumming it! How do you survive?


barely... we join the cats and eat their food, supplemented with the green stuff that people drive round the village areas cutting and taking home... dunno what it is, but its free and green so it must be good for us. Besides, the goats and sheep like it!


----------



## teandto

i agree that what some people see as living comfortably can differ hugely and i don't eat off golden plates or drink champagne or bathe in any kind of milk!

me and my husband live quite comfortably on around €1000 a month. we stretch it to €1200 if we fancy spoiling ourselves. 
this includes 
€400 rent (2 bedroom apartment)
electric and water €50 aprox
home contents insurance €5
scooter and quad bike insurance €30
we only pay council tax once a year €88, so thats all the bills. 
(internet and phone line would be €55 a month but that is paid for by my company)
for food we shop at orphanides for most things and spend about €10 a week on all our fruit and veg at the fruit market. we spend no more than €50 a week on our grocery shopping for 2 of us including cleaning products and toiletries when needed. we eat at home most nights during the winter and eat a lot of stews, jacket potatoes, pasta, fresh fish, and vegetables. we buy our lunch from the bakery every day for about €4 for the 2 of us. 
we buy alochol from a discount store in paralimni and stick to local brandy or beer. 
in the winter we only eat out maybe once or twice a month but never spend more than €20-€25 a head including drinks. there are many places around ayia napa where you can get a very good quality meal (cypriot, mexican, japanese, fish and more) for this kind of price. 
we only go out drinking in the summer, usually once a week when we spend aboout €70 for the 2 of us in ayia napa with a taxi home. 

we are both in our 30's and i work for 9 months of the year for a uk company and my husband works only may to october in ayia napa.


----------



## Lazer

*Fruit Market in Paphos*



teandto said:


> for food we shop at orphanides for most things and spend about €10 a week on all our fruit and veg at the fruit market.



Is there a fruit & veg market in the Paphos area and if so please can someone give rough directions/landmarks nearby? Is it cheaper than the supermarkets?

Thanks.


----------



## tawsey

hello
i am currently working offshore in the oil industry based in the uk. Planning to move out to paphos to give it a go. There is a number of questions i would like to ask. any feed back would be greatfull. I have not seen anyone in the threads who work offshore and live in cyprus, and how it is for them. Also i understand that you are allowed to stay in cyprus for up to 3 months without visa. that is okay for me as i wll be traveling back and fore every couple of months. but my wife and children would be staying full time. would like to no what the requirement would be for them to gain tempory residency.

thanks
tawsey


----------



## zeebo

Hi,

Cy can be a very lonley place as it is very dificult to get to know the Cypriots.. In an expat comunity you your wife and kids will be fine. Would you be able to pay private schooling though? It is tough in local school (my kids are 3 months in now)


----------



## philly

Surely you don t need a visa if you have an EU passport ?


----------



## BabsM

philly said:


> Surely you don't need a visa if you have an EU passport ?


Tawsey is correct, if someone is intending to stay for over three months then they have to apply for a temporary residents permit whether or not they have an EU passport. For some nationalities they only have a month before they have to apply.


----------



## Veronica

BabsM said:


> Tawsey is correct, if someone is intending to stay for over three months then they have to apply for a temporary residents permit whether or not they have an EU passport. For some nationalities they only have a month before they have to apply.


Agreed, you do need to get a residents permit once you get here even if you are from an Eu country. However unlike non EU citizens you don't need a visa in order to come in the first place.


----------



## BabsM

Veronica said:


> Agreed, you do need to get a residents permit once you get here even if you are from an Eu country. However unlike non EU citizens you don't need a visa in order to come in the first place.


Ooops :eyebrows: missed that bit!


----------



## tawsey

zeebo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Cy can be a very lonley place as it is very dificult to get to know the Cypriots.. In an expat comunity you your wife and kids will be fine. Would you be able to pay private schooling though? It is tough in local school (my kids are 3 months in now)


hi zeebo,
how is youor children doing in the local school i have seen so many comments that local schools are good and bad would def like to try my children in local school. i hear the one in peyia is very good. thats where we are plannig to stay in pahos. have been to cyprus a good number of times now. hoping to get over in the summer to have a look at some rental properties. thanks for your comments guys.

tawsey


----------



## zeebo

Hi,

Ok in Paphos there will be a lots of english, russian, romainian and bulgarian kids so the schools will be well equipped to deal with non-greek speakers.. I have heard the ones in the are your going are particularly good... so you should be fine... Im in nicosia and the schoolmine go to has no other english and the kids dont speak english at all.. At first i was impressed as i felt the kids enjoyed it but then i began to be concerned as they were just being left by teachers and other kids alike (and not getting the 3 greek lessons a week).. Anyway i spoke to the head and things have improved in terms of greek lessons and teacher involvement but the kids still still don't make an effort to include mine sadly. In our old school in the uk we had a polish kid join and he was adopted by the british kids and really made to feel welcome.. this kind of thing doesnt happen here.. sadly! 

Also a week or so ago was independance day and my kids cam back with a load of false history and i got the feeling they were singled out about the colonial period.. like it had anything to do with them!

anyway paphos shouldbe a different game so good luck


----------



## christineb

Ok, so did anyone come to the conclusion about what say, a couple in their 30s or 40s OR a family of four need as an annual income to live comfortably in Cyprus? In a few days I should be getting an official "job offer" from my friend and her company, so I want to know if it's going to be something we can live on or easily supplement, or if I can't realistically make this move. We don't want to eat up all our savings while hoping my hubby can get a job.

I've seen a couple say EU 1,000/mo and I've seen another couple who thinks you need around EU 3,600/mo. And this is just expenses, with nothing to put by for savings/emergencies/taxes. AND the couples don't have children. We have chosen not to have children, so it's ok for us. I would think I could cut the expenses of a family of four in half and still get a fairly accurate result.

I am just curious to see if there was any kind of consensus: while this topic has been covered elsewhere, it is a very subjective issue. I can use all the input we can get. I went back and looked at a thread about it that I participated in, and after that thread I felt okay about expenses. Now I'm getting closer I must admit to a huge case of money nerves. Stupid money.


----------



## BabsM

christineb said:


> Ok, so did anyone come to the conclusion about what say, a couple in their 30s or 40s OR a family of four need as an annual income to live comfortably in Cyprus? In a few days I should be getting an official "job offer" from my friend and her company, so I want to know if it's going to be something we can live on or easily supplement, or if I can't realistically make this move. We don't want to eat up all our savings while hoping my hubby can get a job.
> 
> I've seen a couple say EU 1,000/mo and I've seen another couple who thinks you need around EU 3,600/mo. And this is just expenses, with nothing to put by for savings/emergencies/taxes. AND the couples don't have children. We have chosen not to have children, so it's ok for us. I would think I could cut the expenses of a family of four in half and still get a fairly accurate result.
> 
> I am just curious to see if there was any kind of consensus: while this topic has been covered elsewhere, it is a very subjective issue. I can use all the input we can get. I went back and looked at a thread about it that I participated in, and after that thread I felt okay about expenses. Now I'm getting closer I must admit to a huge case of money nerves. Stupid money.


We've been here two years. We don't have rent to pay and we don't have children. We have less than €1000 per month between us and manage. We can afford to eat out maybe once or twice a month. Neither of us smoke and only drink occasionally. We both have cars. I can afford to buy a few UK brand names because we have changed our lifestyle, eat what's cheap each week and budget strictly.

We have neighbours, same age, same circumstances. They have slightly more than us per month but still less than €1000. They have one car between them, drink about the same but one of them smokes. They like to have weekly fish and chips. They have a serious struggle on the money even though they try to budget. 

We have another set of friends who have around €3500 and a large savings pot. They both have cars. They drink heavily and socialise daily. Neither smokes. They eat out all the time. They don't think about money. They manage on the money but eat into the savings for emergencies.

What can I say? Some could manage on €1000, some can't. :ranger:


----------



## zeebo

Hi,
A family would need around 3000 per month to survive out here (that is paying rent etc). IF a couple and both working then 1000 should each would be fine.


----------



## Da Funk

Hello,

I have a 3 bed house in Oroklini, Larnaca. I have had it for 5 years now and have visited on average twice a year. I have thought about moving over in the future and luckily for me with my job I could continue to earn a good income whilst living anywhere in the world, albeit Cyprus. I've just read all replies and would like to know what is considered cheaper in Cyprus than in the U.K.? Everything I can think of is more expensive? In particular I think the prices in supermarkets are very expensive. Does anyone have thoughts on what is actually cheaper in Cyprus than the U.K.? It would be good to move in the future but aside from the weather I cannot see what the additional benefits are? For example on a shopping trip buying cleaing products buying some Domestos bleach can be bought on offer from Tesco, Asda etc for 50p in Cyprus it was 2 Euros 50 cents??


----------



## philly

Da Funk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 3 bed house in Oroklini, Larnaca. I have had it for 5 years now and have visited on average twice a year. I have thought about moving over in the future and luckily for me with my job I could continue to earn a good income whilst living anywhere in the world, albeit Cyprus. I've just read all replies and would like to know what is considered cheaper in Cyprus than in the U.K.? Everything I can think of is more expensive? In particular I think the prices in supermarkets are very expensive. Does anyone have thoughts on what is actually cheaper in Cyprus than the U.K.? It would be good to move in the future but aside from the weather I cannot see what the additional benefits are? For example on a shopping trip buying cleaing products buying some Domestos bleach can be bought on offer from Tesco, Asda etc for 50p in Cyprus it was 2 Euros 50 cents??


Having lived "offshore " for many years in several different parts of the world I do think that Cyprus is extremely expensive for most things !!

Food is for sure very very expensive and clothes also and CARS dont even go there !!!!!!!!!!!!!

In fact I also can think of ANYTHING that is cheaper here than the UK

Can anyone ???????


----------



## Da Funk

philly said:


> Having lived "offshore " for many years in several different parts of the world I do think that Cyprus is extremely expensive for most things !!
> 
> Food is for sure very very expensive and clothes also and CARS dont even go there !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> In fact I also can think of ANYTHING that is cheaper here than the UK
> 
> Can anyone ???????



I love Cyprus hence why I bought a property there but I seriously cannot find anything cheaper to buy over there. The food, cleaning products and clothes are all so much expensive. I wanted to replace my 32" Sony tv (bought in Cyprus) 2 years ago when plasmas were selling like hot cakes and were still quite new. I went to loads of shops in Larnaca like Carrefour etc. At the time it was going to cost me 1200 euros for a 42" plasma that was a "no name model". I saved my self hundreds of pounds by buying a brand new 42" Samsung plasma in the U.K. and shipping it over DHL in 2 days along with other items for a couple of hundred pounds. Everytime I come over my suitcase is full of items because it is that expensive to buy in Cyprus. I have took everything from pizza trays, pots and pans, bed linen, towels, mountain bikes, dvd players another 3 plasma tvs, stainless steel wall switches and sockets, bath mats, laptop, printer, toaster, kettles. 

I wanted some decent plastic containers with lids (3 foot length by 2 foot wide and 1 foot high), just normal plastic storage. Again I hunted high and low and after trying Carrefour, Orphineds, a large supermarkt in Livadhia and several others; I could find nothing I wanted for less than 35 Euros. Th same storage unit could be bought for less for £5 in the U.K. I could go on and on about other items. 

Seriously is there anything some people could share with me that is cheaper to buy in Cyprus???


----------



## potamiou

Local "Community Charge", Petrol, Road Tax, Mobile Telephone calls, Water Bills, ..........


----------



## Veronica

The sunshine and general feeling of well being is free


----------



## potamiou

Veronica said:


> The sunshine and general feeling of well being is free


But don't you miss that feeling of getting soaked and frozen on your way to work in the morning - you know, when you come home in the evening and your socks are still wet! And that great daytrip to the beach - three hours in the car, two more to park it, and it's time to go home again!
I suppose the simple answer is no!


----------



## AradippouTales

potamiou said:


> Local "Community Charge", Petrol, Road Tax, Mobile Telephone calls, Water Bills, ..........



... local fruit & veg, herbs & spices, income tax


----------



## Da Funk

potamiou said:


> But don't you miss that feeling of getting soaked and frozen on your way to work in the morning - you know, when you come home in the evening and your socks are still wet! And that great daytrip to the beach - three hours in the car, two more to park it, and it's time to go home again!
> I suppose the simple answer is no!


I am well aware the weather is better in Cyprus hence why I bought a property there and come over for holidays. I never got soaked going to work in the morning as I work offshore and living in Aberdeen the beach is only a 5 minute walk for me. I don't need the sun to feel good although it is nice. What I am refering to is the cost of living in Cyprus. In regard to phone calls and internet being cheaper, it's not I have a mid range package from Cytanet that costs me around 50 Euros a month. I am paying £50 a month for phone line rental, internet AND Sky TV in the U.K. I pay £120 road tax (which I get a tax break of 50% due to my occupation), how much is it in Cyprus? I agree that council tax charges are cheaper in Cyprus along with petrel ut i do not use much petrelin the U.K. with living in the city centre. Compare that to all that I mentioned before and overall it is far more expensive to live in Cyprus. My point is the Cyprus is too expensive, they really need to start reducing there prices to encourage more people to move to the island from the U.K. There are 3 couples all retired on the row of 7 houses trying to sell there house and move back to the U.K. They are good people and moved into the same development that I bought my new build house and they are moving back because they can no longer afford the cost of living in Cyprus. They have had there houses on the market for nearly a year nowand even after reducing there asking prices can't sell. I work with guys who could and would invest in propery offshore but they won't because Cyprus is too expensive. Come on Cyprus get a grip and stop ripping us off, reduce your prices and you will get more people moving there and spending more.


----------



## Veronica

Prices in the shops ARE dropping. There are now more and more discount shops and these are forcing the bigger supermarkets to reduce some of their prices. There are more 2 for the price of one offers, something which used to be almost unheard of. Lidl has plans for 14 stores and this will force the big supermarket cartels to wake up and stop fixing their prices high or lose all their customers.
It won't happen overnight but it is happening.

Incidentally, we were over in Protaras and Ayia Napa today and I was astounded at how high the price of a meal is there, compared to Paphos. It seems that it may also depend on where in you Cyprus you live as to high the cost of living is.


----------



## AradippouTales

Veronica said:


> Incidentally, we were over in Protaras and Ayia Napa today and I was astounded at how high the price of a meal is there, compared to Paphos. It seems that it may also depend on where in you Cyprus you live as to high the cost of living is.



We were over in Ayia Napa also. Did we pass on the motorway Veronica? 

The, rather poor quality, hotel that we stayed at was offering an evening buffet meal at 10€ a head. It's hard to see how that could possibly be value for money. As is so often the case here shopping/eating well is an art. 

There *are* bargains to be found but they do take some effort. There is no comparison to walking into Tesco and similar and filling a trolley with well priced goods; here it is essential to know what a good price is and to visit multiple stores to get those prices. It's neither better or worse than other countries, just different.

Case in point: the freezer is currently full of fillet steak bought at 15€/kg. A quick check online suggests that Waitrose are currently selling fillet at 28€/kg. I'd rather a decent rump or rib-eye but, right now, they aren't available. So, hardship of hardships, it's fillet for dinner ;-)

Bargain, if you are prepared to search.
Mands


----------



## Veronica

AradippouTales said:


> We were over in Ayia Napa also. Did we pass on the motorway Veronica?
> 
> The, rather poor quality, hotel that we stayed at was offering an evening buffet meal at 10€ a head. It's hard to see how that could possibly be value for money. As is so often the case here shopping/eating well is an art.
> 
> There *are* bargains to be found but they do take some effort. There is no comparison to walking into Tesco and similar and filling a trolley with well priced goods; here it is essential to know what a good price is and to visit multiple stores to get those prices. It's neither better or worse than other countries, just different.
> 
> Case in point: the freezer is currently full of fillet steak bought at 15€/kg. A quick check online suggests that Waitrose are currently selling fillet at 28€/kg. I'd rather a decent rump or rib-eye but, right now, they aren't available. So, hardship of hardships, it's fillet for dinner ;-)
> 
> Bargain, if you are prepared to search.
> Mands


Was it you who cut us up on the Roundabout?

Mands you are so right. People seems to focus on the prices in the big supermarkets when there are bargains to be had if you shop around. We find the price of meat (especially pork) is far lower than in the Uk and fresh fruit and veg if you use the local fruit markets is much better quality and lower priced than in the Uk.
Strangely enough we also find that it is much easier for us to buy lactose free and wheat free products here than it is in the UK. I suppose it is easy to find them in the big towns in the UK but in the smaller market towns like the one we lived in anything like that is impossible but here we have no problem.


----------



## potamiou

Da Funk said:


> I am well aware the weather is better in Cyprus hence why I bought a property there and come over for holidays. I never got soaked going to work in the morning as I work offshore and living in Aberdeen the beach is only a 5 minute walk for me. I don't need the sun to feel good although it is nice. What I am refering to is the cost of living in Cyprus. In regard to phone calls and internet being cheaper, it's not I have a mid range package from Cytanet that costs me around 50 Euros a month. I am paying £50 a month for phone line rental, internet AND Sky TV in the U.K. I pay £120 road tax (which I get a tax break of 50% due to my occupation), how much is it in Cyprus? I agree that council tax charges are cheaper in Cyprus along with petrel ut i do not use much petrelin the U.K. with living in the city centre. Compare that to all that I mentioned before and overall it is far more expensive to live in Cyprus. My point is the Cyprus is too expensive, they really need to start reducing there prices to encourage more people to move to the island from the U.K. There are 3 couples all retired on the row of 7 houses trying to sell there house and move back to the U.K. They are good people and moved into the same development that I bought my new build house and they are moving back because they can no longer afford the cost of living in Cyprus. They have had there houses on the market for nearly a year nowand even after reducing there asking prices can't sell. I work with guys who could and would invest in propery offshore but they won't because Cyprus is too expensive. Come on Cyprus get a grip and stop ripping us off, reduce your prices and you will get more people moving there and spending more.


I think you need to read the posts with a little more care. I did not say that the telephone system was cheaper, I said _mobile calls_. I specifically didn't mention internet, but since you have brought it up and since you think it is expensive, I wonder why you are still with CYTA when it is _not_ the cheapest.


----------



## Da Funk

potamiou said:


> I think you need to read the posts with a little more care. I did not say that the telephone system was cheaper, I said _mobile calls_. I specifically didn't mention internet, but since you have brought it up and since you think it is expensive, I wonder why you are still with CYTA when it is _not_ the cheapest.


It is something I am looking into changing. I was actually looking at Cytanets website the other day and I couldn't believe how many options and costs they have to choose from where in the uk its low usage (FREE), medium (£5 per month) and unlimited (£10 per month) simple and cheap. Mobile phone deals well I have an iphone paying £20 per month with 600 minutes free and unlimited texts more than enough for what I use. I also get 50% tax relief due to my job so it is actually £10 per month. Which company do you recommend that is cheaper than Cyanet for phone calls and internet?

In regard to the fillet steaks that also sounds better than Asda's £2.30 per 100g (£22.98 / Kg). The fruit and veg is the same price in Cyprus compared to cheapest in U.K. (Lidl and Aldi). That is good news that there are Lidl stores coming to the island and hopefully the other supermarkets will start charging reasonable prices instead of rip off prices. I don't just shop at the main supermarkets and do go to smaller stores aswell. Electrical products are still a complete rip off hence why i shipped over 4 plasma tvs for a better product saving a third of the price (Hundreds of pounds). Plastic storage box with lid in Cyprus over 30 euros compared to same in U.K. less than £5 ( 6 times the price) OR Domestos 2 Euros 50 cents compared to 50p in the U.K. (5 times the price). I wanted to buy a car aswell but again complete rip of being thousands more than the U.K.


----------



## potamiou

Well, for Internet and phone, you could look at Primetel - faster and cheaper. I don't know about television as we just use the local channels. but then Television doesn't come under "Cost of Living" as it is a luxury and not really necessary. However, if you really do need to buy televisions, then you can buy them here for a helluva lot less than Carrefour etc - you need to shop around. There is a seller in the Flea Market at Fassouri who has flat screen TVs at almost UK prices, imported from Spain. I don't know if they are "brand" names or not, as I'm not really a television buff.
If you have all those benefits re car tax, mobile phone etc in the UK, then you are not comparing like for like. You will obviously not have those benefits here, and you should be comparing basic prices here with basic prices in UK. It really isn't much worse here than England for costs, but the lifestyle advantages far outweigh those extra costs. It is possible, as has been said before, to live pretty well here on 1000 euros a month, if you have no rent or mortgage.
PrimeTel has all their deals etc.


----------



## AradippouTales

Veronica said:


> Was it you who cut us up on the Roundabout?



Not me Missus! 'twas a nice sedate drive home ... we'd been to a wedding the night before and were feeling rather delicate ;-)

You're right about the specialist food stuff. I was in Carrefour last week and saw that they had a whole new range of gluten free bakery stuff. We've got a friend who is a coeliac and while she's been able to get some gluten free food before, usually pre-ordered, the range and availability has always been very restricted. Some things certainly are changing.

Mands


----------



## AradippouTales

Da Funk said:


> Domestos 2 Euros 50 cents compared to 50p in the U.K. (5 times the price).



One of the most useful things I've learnt regarding shopping in Cyprus is that it really, really, pays to investigate the local brands. UK brands are available but there's usually a fairly hefty premium for them. Many local brands work/taste just as well but it's often necessary to try one or two before finding something that suits your individual needs.

That said, bleach is the exception that proves the rule. I *really* don't know what it is about the local brands; they claim to be lovely thick bleach and nicely fragranced and it's true, they are. But in my experience they are absolutely ineffectual. Domestos and one local one (Wet WC?) are the only ones worth buying.

Happily they are regularly on sale in the major supermarkets. Carrefour have Domestos on offer right now: 4 bottles for a little over 6€. With some stockpile planning, to ensure you have sufficient to make it to the next offer, there's no need to pay 2.50€ a bottle.

Mands


----------



## Geraldine

philly said:


> Having lived "offshore " for many years in several different parts of the world I do think that Cyprus is extremely expensive for most things !!
> 
> Food is for sure very very expensive and clothes also and CARS dont even go there !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> In fact I also can think of ANYTHING that is cheaper here than the UK
> 
> Can anyone ???????


Oh dear!! The sun?? C'mon, someone suggest something. Please......


----------



## philly

Geraldine said:


> Oh dear!! The sun?? C'mon, someone suggest something. Please......


Having just been to C4 Paps and the euro shop the euro shop comes out on top !!!

Admittedly you have to be a little careful in there as a couple of things are less than 2 euros in other places and I think we get carried away lol but in general some good brgains in there :clap2:

Generally though as other posters have said I also have come back in to Cyprus with a hoover in my case, a deep fat chip fryer , linen,duvet covers, towels etc etc

I have also brought in LCD tvs at a fraction of the cost ( and named brands )

It disappoints me that I can t buy these things in Cyprus as I want to support the economy and locals but I will not be ripped off :boxing:


----------



## clive of payia

If you are retired with no debts at all you can live well on GBP 20k a year. That is if you buy the local fresh veg and meat and dont buy the expensive frozen prepared food imported from the UK as many do and then wonder what it is so expensive here. You also need to be much more self-reliant than in the UK. Cyprus is, thank god, not a nanny-state like the Uk has become. That is also a big shock to many ex-pats.


----------



## philly

Whats a nanny-state ??????


----------



## Veronica

philly said:


> Whats a nanny-state ??????


A country where you get everything done for you.


----------



## Da Funk

potamiou said:


> I think you need to read the posts with a little more care. I did not say that the telephone system was cheaper, I said _mobile calls_. I specifically didn't mention internet, but since you have brought it up and since you think it is expensive, I wonder why you are still with CYTA when it is _not_ the cheapest.


I am still with Cytanet because I did not know the other cheaper companies and can only do anything about it when I visit Cyprus on my holidays. I know some companies numbers that I can get cheap calls to and from Cyprus for mobiles and landlines so I'm not bothered about that. 

I am not against Cyprus and love the island hence why I have a villa here. I have had the house for 5 years and my parents come over every year. We all agree overall though the cost of living is much higher especially on day to day thinks like food and cleaning products. I have also had many comments from guests of my house stating the same.


----------



## Lanex

Hello guys, I'm new here, have read all the posts in the thread. 3 years ago we sold a 3 bed house in Kamares, Tala, Paphos - it was our holiday house - and relocated to Thailand. Very soon found out that it's not "our country". Planning to come back to Paphos as soon as we sort out our business in Thailand. Going to buy some little property. 1 bedroom apt will do! Have such good memory of Cyprus, can't wait to come back! To be honest some posts here are really scary!  Is it really so bad with the prices? We are in our early 50s but still would like to find some job, even part time or temporary can do! My husband is a very experienced dive instructor, worked as an aviation engineer for many years (has a military background). Myself, I speak English, French, Russian, can work anywhere my language skills could be in demand - in travel industry, in real estate etc. etc. My husband is English, I am half Russian. We both have been working all our life and just cannot imagine ouselves idle. What do you think guys, there is any chance for us? Thanks a lot in advance!!!


----------



## Veronica

Lanex said:


> Hello guys, I'm new here, have read all the posts in the thread. 3 years ago we sold a 3 bed house in Kamares, Tala, Paphos - it was our holiday house - and relocated to Thailand. Very soon found out that it's not "our country". Planning to come back to Paphos as soon as we sort out our business in Thailand. Going to buy some little property. 1 bedroom apt will do! Have such good memory of Cyprus, can't wait to come back! To be honest some posts here are really scary!  Is it really so bad with the prices? We are in our early 50s but still would like to find some job, even part time or temporary can do! My husband is a very experienced dive instructor, worked as an aviation engineer for many years (has a military background). Myself, I speak English, French, Russian, can work anywhere my language skills could be in demand - in travel industry, in real estate etc. etc. My husband is English, I am half Russian. We both have been working all our life and just cannot imagine ouselves idle. What do you think guys, there is any chance for us? Thanks a lot in advance!!!


If you are fluent in Russian Iwould say your chances of finding work are higher than average. Developers and estate agents need fluent russian speakers as there are many russians buying here and most of them speak neither Greek nor English. 
As for property prices, if you are cash buyers there are some real bargains to be had. 
As you have already lived in Cyprus you will have a good idea of life here, it really hasnt changed much in 3 years. 

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Lanex

Veronica said:


> If you are fluent in Russian Iwould say your chances of finding work are higher than average. Developers and estate agents need fluent russian speakers as there are many russians buying here and most of them speak neither Greek nor English.
> As for property prices, if you are cash buyers there are some real bargains to be had.
> As you have already lived in Cyprus you will have a good idea of life here, it really hasnt changed much in 3 years.
> 
> Regards
> Veronica


Thank you so much Veronica! It just sounds great! Yes, I'm fluent in Russian and would love to get such kind of job. Can deal with Russians very well. So there is already some hope for us!  
As for the property we'd like to buy, yes, we'll buy cash. 
If the life in Cyprus hasn't changed much that's what we are for!!!  

Thanks again and best regards,

Lana.


----------

